# What is cooking this weekend



## wade (Sep 13, 2014)

The start of another weekend - albeit with the feel of autumn ("fall" for our American friends) decidedly in the air. What kind of BBQ smells will be filling the air around the country this weekend.

As a starter, following all of the talk about fatties on here recently I am going to create a chicken and duck fatty which I will cook tomorrow. Hopefully photos to come.

And Ewan - for the time being anyway we will still include Scotland


----------



## osprey2 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Wade, nothing this weekend, out to lunch tomorrow.

Southampton boat show next sat, may smoke a leg of lamb next sun.

I used the link you put up and got the maverick therm, turned up yesterday.

Dave

Ps How did the fattie go ?


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello.  It's a shame.  I have been in Texas now for 10 days and looks as if I am going to have BBQ I will have to buy it.  Good luck Wade.  Back in U.K. on Wed..  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Sep 14, 2014)

The Mediterranean fatty (smoked with hickory) and the spatchcock BBQ chicken (smoked with mesquite) have just come out of the smokers and are resting. Q-view to follow.


----------



## wade (Sep 14, 2014)

All now cooked and ready to be eaten 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















FattyCooked.jpg



__ wade
__ Sep 14, 2014


















FattyCut.jpg



__ wade
__ Sep 14, 2014


















FattyChicken2.jpg



__ wade
__ Sep 14, 2014






The full uncensored gory story can be found here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169612/fatty-jumping-on-the-bandwagon


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Wade, food looks great,  no cooking for me this week. 

On island of Crete for our sons wedding tomorrow (Monday).

Smokin Monkey
:38:


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Danny, have a good vacation at "Home"

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Sep 14, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Wade, food looks great, no cooking for me this week.
> 
> On island of Crete for our sons wedding tomorrow (Monday).
> 
> Smokin Monkey


Wow Steve. Ouzo and Retsina are the perfect accompaniment to my Mediterranean style fatty. Don't forget to bring some back 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I hope you are both having a great time in the sun


----------



## some bloke (Sep 15, 2014)

Good looking fatty Wade, I have that on the list of things to try as well.

Nothing done this weekend, due to kitchen shopping Saturday and various visits yesterday. Next weekend is possible if a planned weekend in the Lakes is cancelled due to bad weather, otherwise I have 27/9 pencilled in for a smoke.

I tried the pork & stout recipe here:



a couple of weeks ago, but with a  couple of changes; after smoking the shoulder for 4-5 hrs I put it in a pot and finished it on the stove (another 3-4 hrs) and also, we just ate it as a stew, not in a sandwich. It was pretty popular, the pot was scraped clean so I might do that again next smoke.


----------

